

Id's Quake (Chrome Web Store) - kzahel
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/web-quake/ibkbfanmkmadbbgggonficloplenbefh

======
kzahel
Packaged this up based on
[https://github.com/SiPlus/WebQuake](https://github.com/SiPlus/WebQuake) It
was tough turning all the synchronous asset resource requests into async ones.
Not sure why this is a necessity for Chrome Packaged apps for local resources
anyway. :-(

~~~
MasterScrat
Is there any performance difference between the Chrome app and the original JS
port? What are the benefits?

~~~
kzahel
Potentially, raw socket access. This could be a server as well as a client.
But I need to do some more work porting it.

------
dimitar
It doesn't seem to work on Linux.

------
bbarrows
Great work! Loads quickly for me

------
dreen
Thats really cool

